# 💜 [Open] Jakeulous × unravel catalog service: items with complete variations 💜



## unravel

I have ready for catalog check price (as set variation) below

For individual variation kindly gimme an offer


@unravel catalog service
(2 NMT) Surfboard- white, red, hibicus flower, cool, stripes and brown
(2 NMT) Laptop - white, red, pink, blue, gold, black, gray
(4 NMT) Desktop computer- black, silver, white, pink
(2 NMT) box corner sofa- turquoise, pink, orange, navy blue, yellow, magenta, white, black
(2 NMT) Box sofa- turquoise, pink, orange, navy blue, yellow, magenta, white, black
(2 NMT) floor lights - orange, red, ppink, purple, blue, light blue, green
(2 NMT) humidifier - Natural, Pink, Yellow, Green, Purple
(1 nmt) Sanrio posters
(2 nmt) fireplace - red, dark brown, beige, white
(2 NMT) LCD TV 20in- black, white, silver, red, yellow, pink, light blue, Blue
(4 NMT) LCD TV 50 in- black, white, silver, red, blue
(4 NMT) Wall Mounted TV 20 in - black, white, silver, red, yellow, blue, pink, light blue
(8 NMT) Wall mounted TV 50 in- black, white, silver, red, blue


@jakeulous Catalog Service
(2 NMT) Arcade game - (combat, fighting, mahjong)
(1 nmt) Arcade seat - blue, gray, red
(1NMT) chessboard - brown, black
(1NMT) Retro Stereo - Black and Brown
(1 NMT) Soft Serve Lamps - vanilla, purple sweet potato, mango, pale sky, green tea, chocolate swirl, strawberry swirl, rainbow
(2 NMT ) autograph cards - Handlrints, Illustration, Words of wisdom, signature
(2 NMT) Aluminium briefcase - stack of cash,  gold bars
(1NMT) Jukebox

♥ PINK SET NOW AVAILABLE ♥






Spoiler:  list of pink set for 30 NMT



ironing set
cute diy table
floor light
cute tea table
dj's turntable
deluxe washer
floor light
protein shaker bottle
claw-foot tub
mrs flamingo
stadiometer
diner sofa
long bathtub
portable record player
papa panda
cute sofa
cute chair
mini fridge
modern office chair
diner mini table
pedal board
candy machine
cute bed
diner counter chair
cute wall-mounted clock
cute music player
diner neon sign
diner counter table
diner neon clock
refrigerator
changing room
diner chair
accessories stand
cute wardrobe
anthurium plant
fragrance diffuser
inflatable sofa
stand mixer
cute vanity
popcorn machine
soft swerve
beach chair
hamster cage
casette player
cute floor lamp
rocket lamp
pet food bowl
fax machine
hourglass
futon
broom and dustpan
diner dining table
shaded floor lamp
softswerve lamp
rocket lamp
dolly
mr. flamingo
humidifier
sewing machine



Preferable NMT but we both accept catalog in set too



Spoiler: Does anyone have the following



Blue Imperial -  chest, Decorative shelves, low table and partition
Imperial Dining table- brown, black, blue
Diner set all colors
Zen set all color
Piano bench all color
Garden faucet all color
Rattan set all colors
Kitchen islands all color
Beach balls all color
Folding floor lamps all color


Also if you have anything to offer aside thise above lmk then we negotiate time to catalog em all

I'm also trading my bells for NMT
150k bells = 1 NMT

I'm from South East Asia +8GMT in case you're wondering why im away


----------



## unravel

Up


----------



## cosravet

[deleted]


----------



## unravel

cosravet said:


> Hi, I have all of this stuff https://villagerdb.com/user/cosravet/list/ashes-current-catalogue Just let me know what you want and I can bring it by your island for you to catalogue.


Can I catalog all? Yeah u cud say im trying to catalog all HAHAH

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020

Ill just list them down later what I wanna catalog i just woke up


----------



## jakeulous

unravel said:


> Can I catalog all? Yeah u cud say im trying to catalog all HAHAH
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020
> 
> Ill just list them down later what I wanna catalog i just woke up



If y'all dont mind, can i too as well, i will pay for the catalog fee as well


----------



## C_bebopp

I’d like to catalog as well if alright


----------



## CovisGod

I’ve got the Imperial Sets, Diner in Red, 

Loads of sets available


----------



## cosravet

unravel said:


> Can I catalog all? Yeah u cud say im trying to catalog all HAHAH
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020
> 
> Ill just list them down later what I wanna catalog i just woke up





jakeulous said:


> If y'all dont mind, can i too as well, i will pay for the catalog fee as well





C_bebopp said:


> I’d like to catalog as well if alright



I don't charge for catalogueing I think that it's silly But my pockets don't have enough room to carry everything...


----------



## unravel

cosravet said:


> Hi, I have all of this stuff https://villagerdb.com/user/cosravet/list/ashes-current-catalogue Just let me know what you want and I can bring it by your island for you to catalogue.





Spoiler:  huge list



Accessories stand
Air circular
Anthurium plant brown
Antique phone brown
Artsy Parquet Flooring
Automatic washer  yellow
Ball (basket ball and volley)
Beach towel
Textbook (encyclopedia and japanese textbook)
Book stand black
Box sofa (white)
Brine-shrimp aquarium purple
Bunk bed white
Camp stove red
Candle ( black, copper, silver)
Cartoonist set (comic plan)
Cat grass white
Cat tower navy blue and white
Champions pennat (blue and red)
Claw-foot Tub (White)
Clothes Closet (Light blue and whitw)
Clothesline Pole (Silver / Plain
Coffee cup (elegant, floral, royal)
Colorful Vinyl Sheet Colorful Wheel (Colorful numbers)
Cream And Sugar (Brown and silver)
Cypress Plant (White)
Desk Mirror (Pink)
Desktop Computer (White / Desktop)
Double sofa (light brown, red, white)
Drying Rack (Silver)
Espresso Maker (Yellow)
Essay Set (In progress)
Picture of Essay Set Essay Set (Letter)
Picture of Essay Set Essay Set (Writer's block)
Fan (Light blue)
Fancy Violin (Natural)
Fireplace (Dark brown)
 Fireplace (Red)
Flashy flower sign elegant
Floating biotape planter artistic
Floor Seat (Natural / Pale grass green)
Foosball Table (Dark brown)
Formal Paper (Light brown)
Fortune-telling Set (Purple)
Fragrance Diffuser (Green)
Fragrance Sticks (Black)
Garden Faucet (Wooden)
Garden Lantern (White)
Glass Holder With Candle (White)
Grand Piano (Black)
Hamster Cage (Brown and yellow)
Harp (White)
Heart Doorplate (Light blue)
 Heart Doorplate (Pink)
Humidifier (Green)
 Humidifier (Natural)
 Humidifier (White)
Incense Burner (Forest)
Intelcom monitot
 Kitty Litter Box (Pink)
Knife Block (Natural)
Loom
 Screen (Dark brown / Plain)
Low Screen (Light brown / Plain)
  Tapestry
  Tapestry (White)
Magnetic knife rack (wooden/pop)
Piano bench all colors
All pop up toastet colors
Tea set white and gray
All throwback gothic colors
Toilet
Toybox gray

All colors writing desk
All writing poster



WARNING huge list

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



CovisGod said:


> I’ve got the Imperial Sets, Diner in Red,
> 
> Loads of sets available


You got a thread?


----------



## jakeulous

cosravet said:


> I don't charge for catalogueing I think that it's silly But my pockets don't have enough room to carry everything...



how about i go to ur island so u dont have to go back and fourth?


----------



## cosravet

unravel said:


> Spoiler:  huge list
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories stand
> Air circular
> Anthurium plant brown
> Antique phone brown
> Artsy Parquet Flooring
> Automatic washer  yellow
> Ball (basket ball and volley)
> Beach towel
> Textbook (encyclopedia and japanese textbook)
> Book stand black
> Box sofa (white)
> Brine-shrimp aquarium purple
> Bunk bed white
> Camp stove red
> Candle ( black, copper, silver)
> Cartoonist set (comic plan)
> Cat grass white
> Cat tower navy blue and white
> Champions pennat (blue and red)
> Claw-foot Tub (White)
> Clothes Closet (Light blue and whitw)
> Clothesline Pole (Silver / Plain
> Coffee cup (elegant, floral, royal)
> Colorful Vinyl Sheet Colorful Wheel (Colorful numbers)
> Cream And Sugar (Brown and silver)
> Cypress Plant (White)
> Desk Mirror (Pink)
> Desktop Computer (White / Desktop)
> Double sofa (light brown, red, white)
> Drying Rack (Silver)
> Espresso Maker (Yellow)
> Essay Set (In progress)
> Picture of Essay Set Essay Set (Letter)
> Picture of Essay Set Essay Set (Writer's block)
> Fan (Light blue)
> Fancy Violin (Natural)
> Fireplace (Dark brown)
> Fireplace (Red)
> Flashy flower sign elegant
> Floating biotape planter artistic
> Floor Seat (Natural / Pale grass green)
> Foosball Table (Dark brown)
> Formal Paper (Light brown)
> Fortune-telling Set (Purple)
> Fragrance Diffuser (Green)
> Fragrance Sticks (Black)
> Garden Faucet (Wooden)
> Garden Lantern (White)
> Glass Holder With Candle (White)
> Grand Piano (Black)
> Hamster Cage (Brown and yellow)
> Harp (White)
> Heart Doorplate (Light blue)
> Heart Doorplate (Pink)
> Humidifier (Green)
> Humidifier (Natural)
> Humidifier (White)
> Incense Burner (Forest)
> Intelcom monitot
> Kitty Litter Box (Pink)
> Knife Block (Natural)
> Loom
> Screen (Dark brown / Plain)
> Low Screen (Light brown / Plain)
> Tapestry
> Tapestry (White)
> Magnetic knife rack (wooden/pop)
> Piano bench all colors
> All pop up toastet colors
> Tea set white and gray
> All throwback gothic colors
> Toilet
> Toybox gray
> 
> All colors writing desk
> All writing poster
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING huge list
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020
> 
> 
> You got a thread?


I'm.. sorry, but that's asking too much. That's almost 100 items. I can't afford to make all of the trips bringing that over, or laying all of that out on my island much less even having the space for it. 
When I offered, I meant to just see if I had any of the few things that you listed in the original post... Your list suddenly grew by 90 items


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

I have the beach ball in the watermelon swatch. I won't be able to get on tonight, however (PST).


----------



## unravel

cosravet said:


> I'm.. sorry, but that's asking too much. That's almost 100 items. I can't afford to make all of the trips bringing that over, or laying all of that out on my island much less even having the space for it.
> When I offered, I meant to just see if I had any of the few things that you listed in the original post... Your list suddenly grew by 90 items


Paying nmt is okay? We can stick to my list then i thought i cud pick as many as i want my bad, apologies huhuhu  



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I have the beach ball in the watermelon swatch. I won't be able to get on tonight, however (PST).


Already have beach ball watermelon


----------



## Frogloaf

Could I catalog the pink desktop computer and white laptop. I have a blue piano bench you can catalog and 1nmt Is that okay?


----------



## unravel

Wanna do it now?

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Frogloaf said:


> Could I catalog the pink desktop computer and white laptop. I have a blue piano bench you can catalog and 1nmt Is that okay?


Pm u


----------



## bonsai_jam

Hi, I have a garden faucet (wood) and an autograph card item (illustration), as well as some brown and white Rattan items - could I catalogue your laptops and computers?  I could also do 20 TBT instead if you'd like!


----------



## unravel

bonsai_jam said:


> Hi, I have a garden faucet (wood) and an autograph card item (illustration) - could I catalogue your laptops and computers?


Im cool wid garden faucet wood i have illustration, can you add nmt or bells?


----------



## bonsai_jam

unravel said:


> Im cool wid garden faucet wood i have illustration, can you add nmt or bells?


Hi, sorry I edited my comment, I've got some white and brown Rattan items and 20 TBT if any of those interest you!


----------



## unravel

bonsai_jam said:


> Hi, sorry I edited my comment, I've got some white and brown Rattan items and 20 TBT if any of those interest you!


Cool send away pm me for dodo code


----------



## Lily-Ann

I'd like to  catalogue your laptops and computers.
Would you trade for 2 nmt?


----------



## shasha

I have the complete rattan set in brown! Would you like to catalog it in exchange for cataloging the laptops and desktop computers?


----------



## unravel

Lily-Ann said:


> I'd like to  catalogue your laptops and computers.
> Would you trade for 2 nmt?


Sure are u free now?

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



SarishaACNL said:


> I have the complete rattan set in brown! Would you like to catalog it in exchange for cataloging the laptops and desktop computers?


omg that would be great kindly pm me both if ur free

@SarishaACNL  and @Lily-Ann


----------



## The Whistler

cosravet said:


> Hi, I have all of this stuff https://villagerdb.com/user/cosravet/list/ashes-current-catalogue Just let me know what you want and I can bring it by your island for you to catalogue.


Might I stop by for some cataloging sometime? All I get is bamboo DIYs and i have not one single bamboo plant on my island. 

It is very frustrating, I think my game hates me.


----------



## Lily-Ann

@unravel 
 sure... please send me your dodo-code


----------



## unravel

Lily-Ann said:


> @unravel
> sure... please send me your dodo-code


Gimme a few sec ill pm you right away


----------



## chips_523

Can I catalog white laptop and black desktop?


----------



## unravel

chips_523 said:


> Can I catalog white laptop and black desktop?


Yeah sure what will u give


----------



## Heng

Can I cataloge Desktop computer (black)?


----------



## unravel

Comeback later 1 pm to 9 pm singapore time


----------



## unravel

Up


----------



## Savato

I would like to catalog all. I have 3 grand piano, all floor lights


----------



## unravel

Savato said:


> I would like to catalog all. I have 3 grand piano, all floor lights




Grand piano will do pm me for dodo


----------



## Biancasbotique

waffles ill come catalog!


----------



## unravel

Biancasbotique said:


> waffles ill come catalog!


Sure, also i updated the list too


----------



## unravel

Up


----------



## stargurg

i’d like to catalog the laptops, desktop computers, box corner sofa, box sofa, arcade seats, autograph cards & pandas for 13nmt? o:


----------



## unravel

momo.mofo said:


> i’d like to catalog the laptops, desktop computers, box corner sofa, box sofa, arcade seats, autograph cards & pandas for 13nmt? o:


We'll pm u shortly


----------



## unravel

Up


----------



## unravel

Up


----------



## unravel

Up


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx

Hello! 
I have complete rattan sets in white and black. Can I catalog desktop computers and laptops please?


----------



## unravel

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> Hello!
> I have complete rattan sets in white and black. Can I catalog desktop computers and laptops please?


Hi i got all rattan sets covered u have anything else?


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx

unravel said:


> Hi i got all rattan sets covered u have anything else?



Not full sets no, the rest are in my catalog


----------



## xsopants

Sanrio for 150k?


----------



## unravel

xsopants said:


> Sanrio for 150k?


NMT only sorry


----------



## Doggowobble

Hello! i'd like to get some bells in trade for a nmt!


----------



## unravel

Gucci how many NMT do you have rn





Doggowobble said:


> Hello! i'd like to get some bells in trade for a nmt!


----------



## Doggowobble

unravel said:


> Gucci how many NMT do you have rn


i have 2 rn!


----------



## unravel

Doggowobble said:


> i have 2 rn!


Pm me ur dodo omw


----------



## unravel

Up


----------



## unravel

Up 
New list grand pianos


----------



## alitwick

Hello! I’d like to catalog the laptops for 2NMT please.


----------



## unravel

alitwick said:


> Hello! I’d like to catalog the laptops for 2NMT please.


Sure ill open my switch in a few

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Store is now closed, will sleep in a few but feel free to drop offers and maybe will get back around 11 AM +8GMT


----------



## unravel

Up, will prepare in a few


----------



## unravel

Up


----------



## unravel

I heard mug variations are in demand and turns out I have all colors (white, yellow, red, blue, green, pink, turquoise, black)

Should I add to the list I'll only ask 1 NMT for it


----------



## hiimsummi

can I catalogue the soft serve lamps and floor lights please? I can pay NMT !!


----------



## unravel

hiimsummi said:


> can I catalogue the soft serve lamps and floor lights please? I can pay NMT !!


Imma take a dump can u dm me so i can u dodo code and total nmt thanks


----------



## unravel

One last before Ill close the thread for tonight and play another games aside ACNH


----------



## unravel

Last chance


----------



## Khris

Hi there, may I catalog the following:

Desktop computer (4), exercise ball (1), LCD TV 20in (2), LCD TV 50in (4), Autograph cards (2), Retro stereo (1)

Total 14 NMT?


----------



## unravel

Khris said:


> Hi there, may I catalog the following:
> 
> Desktop computer (4), exercise ball (1), LCD TV 20in (2), LCD TV 50in (4), Autograph cards (2), Retro stereo (1)
> 
> Total 14 NMT?


Sure are you free now?


----------



## unravel

Up up up!!!


----------



## Daisy189

Hi may I catalog the following:
1x Wall mounted TV 50 inch - black
1x LCD TV 50 inch - black
1x LCD TV 20 inch - black
4x Grand Piano - all colors
1x billiard table - green

My offer is 10 NMT 
Feel free to counter offer if this seems unfair


----------



## unravel

Daisy189 said:


> Hi may I catalog the following:
> 1x Wall mounted TV 50 inch - black
> 1x LCD TV 50 inch - black
> 1x LCD TV 20 inch - black
> 4x Grand Piano - all colors
> 1x billiard table - green
> 
> My offer is 10 NMT
> Feel free to counter offer if this seems unfair


Hi i jist got online wanna trade now?


----------



## Bloobloop

i'd like to catalog the soft serve set! is it 1NMT for the whole set or for each lamp?


----------



## Daisy189

unravel said:


> Hi i jist got online wanna trade now?


Yes, that would be great : )


----------



## unravel

Bloobloop said:


> i'd like to catalog the soft serve set! is it 1NMT for the whole set or for each lamp?


Softserve set is 1 nmt not each


----------



## Bloobloop

unravel said:


> Softserve set is 1 nmt not each



i see! can i catalog the soft serve set then please? i'm free whenever


----------



## unravel

Bloobloop said:


> i see! can i catalog the soft serve set then please? i'm free whenever


Gimme a sec ill pm u asap


----------



## unravel

Removed whirlpool bath sold it for good


----------



## unravel

Up, will end in a few hours


----------



## unravel

Added surfboard set complete variation


----------



## GalaxyCollision

Hi can I catalogue the surfboard set for 2 NMT?


----------



## Ryansanity

Can I catalogue the soft serve lamp set and the surfboard set?


----------



## unravel

Hi guys im selling blue roses (5)and blue wildflowers (20) for nmt

5 wild flowers = 1 nmt
1 blue rose = 1 nmt

Will sleep in a few


----------



## amyahh

unravel said:


> I have ready for catalog check price (as set variation) below
> 
> For individual variation kindly gimme an offer
> 
> 
> @unravel catalog service
> (2NMT) Surfboard - white, red, hibicus flower, cool, stripes and brown
> (2 NMT) Laptop - white, red, pink, blue, gold, black, gray
> (4 NMT) Desktop computer- black, silver, white, pink
> (2 NMT) box corner sofa- turquoise, pink, orange, navy blue, yellow, magenta, white, black
> (2 NMT) Box sofa- turquoise, pink, orange, navy blue, yellow, magenta, white, black
> (2 NMT) floor light- orange, red, ppink, purple, blue, light blue, green
> (2 NMT) Billiard table - green, red, blue
> (1 nmt) Sanrio posters
> (1 nmt) exercise ball - blue, pink, white, black, gold
> (2 NMT) LCD TV 20in- black, white, silver, red, yellow, pink, light blue, Blue
> (4 NMT) LCD TV 50 in- black, white, silver, red, blue
> (4 NMT) Wall Mounted TV 20 in - black, white, silver, red, yellow, blue, pink, light blue
> (8 NMT) Wall mounted TV 50 in- black, white, silver, red, blue
> (4NMT) Grand Piano - black, white, walnut, cherry
> 
> 
> @jakeulous Catalog Service
> (2 NMT) Arcade game - (combat, fighting, mahjong)
> (1 nmt) Arcade seat - blue, gray, red
> (1NMT) Pandas - mama, baby, papa
> (1NMT) Retro Stereo - Black and Brown
> (1 NMT) Soft Swerve Lamps - vanilla, purple sweet potato, mango, pale sky, green tea, chocolate swirl, strawberry swirl, rainbow
> (2 NMT ) autograph cards - Handlrints, Illustration, Words of wisdom, signature
> 
> ♥ PINK SET NOW AVAILABLE ♥
> View attachment 253268
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  list of pink set for 30 NMT
> 
> 
> 
> ironing set
> cute diy table
> floor light
> cute tea table
> dj's turntable
> deluxe washer
> floor light
> protein shaker bottle
> claw-foot tub
> mrs flamingo
> stadiometer
> diner sofa
> long bathtub
> portable record player
> papa panda
> cute sofa
> cute chair
> mini fridge
> modern office chair
> diner mini table
> pedal board
> candy machine
> cute bed
> diner counter chair
> cute wall-mounted clock
> cute music player
> diner neon sign
> diner counter table
> diner neon clock
> refrigerator
> changing room
> diner chair
> accessories stand
> cute wardrobe
> anthurium plant
> fragrance diffuser
> inflatable sofa
> stand mixer
> cute vanity
> popcorn machine
> soft swerve
> beach chair
> hamster cage
> casette player
> cute floor lamp
> rocket lamp
> pet food bowl
> fax machine
> hourglass
> futon
> broom and dustpan
> diner dining table
> shaded floor lamp
> softswerve lamp
> rocket lamp
> dolly
> mr. flamingo
> humidifier
> sewing machine
> 
> 
> 
> Preferable NMT but we both accept catalog in set too
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Does anyone have the following
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Imperial -  chest, Decorative shelves, low table and partition
> Imperial Dining table- brown, black, blue
> Diner set all colors
> Zen set all color
> Piano bench all color
> Garden faucet all color
> Rattan set all colors
> Kitchen islands all color
> Beach balls all color
> Folding floor lamps all color
> 
> 
> Also if you have anything to offer aside thise above lmk then we negotiate time to catalog em all
> 
> I'm also trading my bells for NMT
> 150k bells = 1 NMT
> 
> I'm from South East Asia +8GMT in case you're wondering why im away


hii I would love to catalog all surfboards for 2 NMT !


----------



## elo-chan

Hi, I'd like to catalog your LCD TVs, both the 20 in and 50 in sets. Thanks!


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Hi! I can pay 3NMT for the excercise ball and LCD TV 20in!


----------



## unravel

Frogloaf said:


> Could I catalog the pink desktop computer and white laptop. I have a blue piano bench you can catalog and 1nmt Is that okay?





amyahh said:


> hii I would love to catalog all surfboards for 2 NMT !





elo-chan said:


> Hi, I'd like to catalog your LCD TVs, both the 20 in and 50 in sets. Thanks!





FlimsyAxe said:


> Hi! I can pay 3NMT for the excercise ball and LCD TV 20in!



Hi guys kindly pm me your items and total nmt then ill pm dodo code thanks


----------



## unravel

Updated list


----------



## nageki

would love to catalog the laptops, box sofas, and box corner sofas!

i have the diner set in red if you would like to catalog that in return too - is 4 NMT + diner set cataloguing fair?


----------



## unravel

nageki said:


> would love to catalog the laptops, box sofas, and box corner sofas!
> 
> i have the diner set in red if you would like to catalog that in return too - is 4 NMT + diner set cataloguing fair?


Hi i just read ur pm now lemme check if i have red set hold on


----------



## nageki

unravel said:


> Hi i just read ur pm now lemme check if i have red set hold on


if you don't need it then i would still like to catalogue those 3 sets, but i will pay 6NMT!


----------



## unravel

nageki said:


> if you don't need it then i would still like to catalogue those 3 sets, but i will pay 6NMT!


Yeah I think 6 nmt will do, ill start by around 1 pm to 6 pm +8 gmt


----------

